# Need tips for obedience/tricks training



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy is almost 2 and we haven't done much training. She's never had any problems that needed it. She potty trained right away, she sleeps on her own, she begs but doesn't go crazy with it, and she's too little to do bad things like get into the trash or jump on furniture. 

We're adopting a Sheltie soon and we're going to try clicker training her for obedience (sit, down, come, etc.) and fun tricks to exercise her mind. I would like Daisy to have a good recall at least in the case of an emergency or accident or something. 

I've tried teaching her to sit and lay down but my problem is that she just jumps up for attention. Reading up on it, it seems I was using the "luring" technique where you try to lure them to do it with a treat. That doesn't seem to work because she just jumps up. She's so small I can't blame her, like it seems like a natural thing for her to do. From the article I linked "a lured animal may be so focused on the treat that it is not aware of what behavior it has just accomplished to earn the reinforcement". That sounds like Daisy. She'll do a sit for a treat but she doesn't do it for no treat. She also knows when I get the treats out so it's hard to hide them.

Any advice?

Targeting vs. Luring | Karen Pryor Clicker Training


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have never been able to master clicker training, but many swear by it. I have done a good bit of obedience training and some competing in trials. I think the best way to train is in a class. I go to a local dog club where I train and teach with my dogs. Every dog is different, some do well luring with treats, some with toys, others praise is enough. I think there are many advantages to starting in a class setting, but you have to find the right class. Not every class is good for toy dogs. I would visit and observe at local classes in your area. A place like Petsmart can be good or very bad. It depends on the store and the trainer.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Are you using a clicker for Daisy? If not, you could try that. It will help her to understand exactly what behavior for which she is being rewarded. In my experience, it has worked well.
I would also say just keep trying. It took Max about six weeks in class to learn how to sit. Once he finally got it, he does it all the time. But it was really frustrating until he learned. I think for some dogs you just have to do many repetitions until they really know it.
Also, you can try "capturing" the behavior. When you happen to see her sit on her own, without being prompted, give her a treat or praise her.
I found positive training clicker classes to be really good. Because the clicker marks the exact behavior that you are teaching, they seem to learn faster (except for poor Max!). Also, are you familiar with the kikopup videos? they are really good and there are lots of free ones. Dogmantics Dog Training (see "Free videos" in the top menu).


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Whatever method you use (clicker, treats, toys), you need lots, and lots of patience.

I used to have an Akita. At 2 months old he was extremely stubborn and very independent. He would always jump and nip. He was extremely high-strung.
It took 2 months of daily trick training rotation (15~20 minutes of sit, 15~20 minutes lay, etc) for him to get the "tricks" engrained in his head.

What worked flawlessly for us was to wait for him to do a command on his own (sit, lay), then say the word and give him treats. After a dozen times or so, he would respond to commands without food or a clicker.

Try to be patient and live day-to-day. Make training fun and easy. Before feeding, call your pup(s), wait until they sit, and let them eat. When you see your pup doing something you like, phrase and reward. Forcing a trick will make things hard and tedious. 

Dogs respond to consistent patterns and regime. If they don't respond immediately, don't be discouraged. Just phrase good behavior.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

revakb2 said:


> ... I think the best way to train is in a class. I go to a local dog club where I train and teach with my dogs. ...


That's what I've done in the past with my dad's dogs but we don't have any trainers here. Dog training isn't a big thing in South Korea which is probably why so many end up in pounds. 



Kathleen said:


> Are you using a clicker for Daisy? If not, you could try that. It will help her to understand exactly what behavior for which she is being rewarded. ... Also, you can try "capturing" the behavior. When you happen to see her sit on her own, without being prompted, give her a treat or praise her.
> I found positive training clicker classes to be really good. Because the clicker marks the exact behavior that you are teaching, they seem to learn faster (except for poor Max!). Also, are you familiar with the kikopup videos? they are really good and there are lots of free ones. Dogmantics Dog Training (see "Free videos" in the top menu).


I haven't tried it yet but since I'll be trying it with our Sheltie I think we'll do that. I had heard of capturing but forgot what it was called when I wrote my post. I definitely think that would help because as soon as we go into training mode she gets spazzy over treats.



[email protected] said:


> ...What worked flawlessly for us was to wait for him to do a command on his own (sit, lay), then say the word and give him treats. After a dozen times or so, he would respond to commands without food or a clicker.
> 
> Try to be patient and live day-to-day. Make training fun and easy. Before feeding, call your pup(s), wait until they sit, and let them eat. When you see your pup doing something you like, phrase and reward. Forcing a trick will make things hard and tedious. ...


That sounds a lot like capturing, I think we'll try that. 

Unfortunately we leave in less than 2 weeks for a 23 day vacation and Daisy will be staying with a pet sitter (a nice woman who has 2 well trained yorkies, maybe she can help haha). We'll have to start when we get back I think.


----------

